# ***APTuning End of Summer Service Specials - Timing Belts - Alignments - General Service***



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here at APTuning we want all of our customers to get their cars ready for end of summer and get your service done for that last hurrah of the season known as H2O International. Most of the enthusiasts in this area make the 4+ hr trip at the end of the month, and know there is nothing worse then your car leaving you sit on the side of the road because of procrastinating on preventive maintenance. 

Therefore we are offering discounts on general service and some specialized services. Service specials are for Timing belts, and alignments, all prices include parts, labor and tax to complete the standard job.
*


*For general service receive 10% off associated labor charges. Save money on everything from a simple oil change to a clutch replacement and everything in between. Simply mention you saw this post on Vortex and get your discount!!*



*Alignment Service - $70 Front Wheel, $100 All Wheel, includes labor, printout and taxes. (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)

Alignment is probably once of the most overlooked services to be done to a car. Many people feel if the car goes straight the alignment is fine which is a terrible misconception. A car can drive straight but still have alignment issues which could negatively effect a cars handling or destroy tires. An incorrectly alignment can keep you from getting the performance your suspension or tires are capable of. *

_***We specialize in lowered cars and can do virtually any, no matter how low!!!_



*Timing Belt Service - Prices listed below - includes timing belt, tensioners, metal impeller water pump(where applicable), accessory belt, coolant, and taxes.

By far the most procrastinated scheduled service on any vehicle is the timing belt. Usually due simply to the high costs of inflated dealer prices. This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that if fails will easily multiple the repair costs into the thousands of dollars. Factory interval schedules are usually between 90k-105k but we highly recommend replacement around 80k due to a lot of know failures before the factory specs.
*
*MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT*
1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $570

2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $440

1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $680



*MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3*
2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $625

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $680


*B5/B5.5/B6 Chassis A4/S4/Passat*
1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $625

2.7T/2.8 (all engine codes) - $710


*B7 Chassis A4, B6 Chassis Passat*
2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $570

3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $910


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Bump for Wednesday. 

I am taking a mini-vacation but everyone else will still be at the shop ready to assist. Feel free to place orders or email as I will still be checking on those throughout the day. *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Back from vacation bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Back up top*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thirsty thursday bump* :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hump day bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Monday Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*We got what you need!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*All the cool kids properly maintain and service their Vw or Audi, don't you wanna be like them!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

****APTuning End of Summer Service Specials - Timing Belts - Alignments - Gene...*

These are great prices. Does the 2.7t service include the Allroad?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Saturday Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump its almost the weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------

